# HP photosmart install error - xp pro sv2



## provimom (Jan 2, 2008)

We recently purchased an HP PHotosmart C7280 -- we have been trying in vain to install it on mine or my son's laptop. I have an IBM ThinkPad Lenovo T60 and my son has a Toshiba Satellite (I have XP Pro with service pack 2, he is running xp home media center). We have a wireless router/internet and have no problem connecting it to the network -- however each time we try to complete installation it comes up with a fatal error -- we have been on the phone with HP 2x, I have searched the their website and the internet and I have been on the phone with Lenovo and tried windows -- all with no answers or fixes that didn't help...I've also tried installing on my daughter's laptop --a HP pavillion laptop zv6000 running xp professional svp 2. 

In total I have probably installed and uninstalled 12 times -- from both the disk and from the website. On mine and hers the final stage hung at 96%. After installing an update to windows installer I got it to go to 100% but it still gave a "fatal installation error". Each time the error reporting says that there is no fix and to call Hp, check the website, etc. The line at the top of the screen for the fatal installation error changes but always includes hpzsetup.exe Hp says it is an OEM issue, Lenovo says it's a software issue even the the laptop (only 6months old) was purchased with the software.

I'm not a technical person and have had ongoing issues with my Lenovo this past month that my cousin (an IT guy) helped me resolve because the help lines were no help -- even though I have an on-site extended warranty. I'm ready to return the printer since none of us can use it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Just as an aside...check disk shows up fine, pc doctor is fine, the virus software is up to date, etc. ...


----------



## susan6791 (Jan 18, 2008)

hi provimom,
i can completely empathize with your situation. i spent the last two days on the phone, mostly on hold, with hp, gateway and microsoft. i ended up paying for the support of "answers by gateway"--the people you call when regular support can't help. but in the end, it was all worth it. i can print!! this is the microsoft update that finally helped me out: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=10cc340b-f857-4a14-83f5-25634c3bf043&displaylang=en[/URL]
keep in mind that, before installing this update, we had done a lot of other things to fix the problem--so it could have been a combination of what we had already done and the update. but i would try this before you send the printer back. if it doesn't work, let me know and i will see if i can take you through some of the steps i went through--if i can remember them. hopefully this will work and you won't need me.

good luck!!
susan


----------



## provimom (Jan 2, 2008)

Susan--
Thanks, I'll check it out. In the meantime we spent another 8 hours with HP support with a 3rd promise to escalate the matter to advanced support and no callback. The computer was acting weird with all the installs and uninstalls and my cousin(in IT) found 3 forums showing that this was a very widespread problem with that HP model so we did pack up the printer and return it. We got a Canon all in one that installed first try, prints photos and documents like a champ, scans great (we had issues with that and the old HP). No software issues or hangups whatsoever. Thanks for sharing -- I appreciate it.


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 


now i know that you have sent the photosmart back , but here is a good rule to follow when installing new devices 

go into msconfig mode 

start / select run / type in (msconfig) then from the options select(selective start up )then uncheck (load startup items ) you will then be promted to restart 

now make sure you are not connected to the internet for all your protection will be disabled for the duration of this process/ you see some times your antivirus & other programs can mess with the set up process of some programs and prevent them from doing a proper install 

when finished installing the program 

then repeat the (msconfig ) steps but now select (normal startup ) then reboot 

all will be back to normal 

Mike


----------



## provimom (Jan 2, 2008)

The steps you described is one of the many "fixes" we tried in working with HP support. While we had high hopes, each time there was still a fatal error. Throughout the process we must have tried 25 different installs and uninstalls (4 levels to remove everything), disabling everything, using a usb cable instead of the network, etc. It was very frustrating but we learned a lot in the process. And as much as I loved HP printers, I doubt that we'll buy another one, especially now that we see how easily the Canon works -- and it was a lot less expensive!

Thanks!


----------



## hptech (Dec 11, 2007)

Just try the below steps and see....
Step One: Delete the temporary files

1. Click on Start.
2. Click on Run.
3. Type %temp% in the text box. Click on OK.
4. When the temp folders window open, press 'ctlr' and 'A' on the keyboard, so that all the files and the folders are selected.
5. Now, press Delete on the keyboard.


step Two: Unregister and re-register the Windows Installer

I : Unregister the Windows Installer 

Unregister the Windows Installer by performing the following steps: 


1.Click Start, then Run. The Run window opens. 

2.Type msiexec /unregister into the Open box, and then click OK. 


II : Re-register the Windows Installer 


Re-register the Windows Installer by performing the following steps: 


1.Click Start, then Run. The Run window opens. 

2.Type msiexec /regserver into the Open 


Step Three: Download MDAC 2.8 and MSXML 4.0 from the link gven below:

MDAC : 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e3-c795-4b7d-b037-185d0506396c&DisplayLang=en

MSXML : 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...2b-b4f2-46da-b4b6-c5d7485f2b42&DisplayLang=en


step Four: Copy the installation files to the hard drive and install the all-in-one softwrae from the hard drive

I : Copy the installation files to the hard drive 

1. Insert the HP All-in-One software CD into the CD-ROM drive of the 
computer. 

2. Right-click Start, and then click Explore. The Windows Explorer 
window opens. 

3. Locate and select the CD-ROM drive letter that contains the HP 
software CD-ROM in the left side of the screen. This opens the 
contents of the CD-ROM in the right side of the screen. 

4. Click Edit, and then Select All. 

5. Click Edit, and then Copy. 

NOTE: Do not copy the CD-ROM to the Windows Desktop. 

6. Select the C:\ hard disk drive in the left side of the screen to 
open the contents of that drive on the right side of the screen. 

7. Click File, point to New, and then click Folder. Name the folder 
hpdisk. 

8. Double-click the new hpdisk folder to open it, click Edit, and then 
Paste. The contents of the CD-ROM will be copied into the folder.
Leave Windows Explorer open when it is finished copying the files. 

Remove the CD from the CD Rom before begining step 2.

II : Install the software from the hard drive 

1. Return to the hpdisk folder in Windows Explorer and double-click 
the Setup.exe file. 

2. The software installer will launch and the installation process 
will begin. Follow the onscreen instructions to install the 
software.


----------



## triple_vee (Jan 31, 2008)

I have downloaded and installed the latest software from hp's website and successfully installed it on mac leopard, mac jaguar and 2 winxp sp2 machines. all 4 machines can print/scan/fax over a wireless network.

however, on one winxp sp2 machine (my personal machine which i take care of), i run into this Fatal Error during the end of the install.

c:\documents...\george\locals~1\Temp\7zS22.tmp\hpzsetup.exe
Fatal error during installation
[OK]

Sometimes I'm at 96% completion, sometimes 100% completion when this error occurs. The install tries to diagnose the error and then ships the logs to HP.

I have been on chat with HP tech support for probably 6 hours on this issue going over all the steps here and then some. yes, i have even executed the steps outlined on this page:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&docname=bpu00682

even though the symptoms here are not exactly the same, but i did them anyway to no avail.

they have escalated the issue promising to get back to me within 2 days.

during all this time, no one has bothered to ask me for my install logs which seem to contain useful info (i'll post them in the next post).


----------



## triple_vee (Jan 31, 2008)

these sequence of errors repeat themselves in c:\temp\hpqddsvc.log

this is the tail of the log...

20080130014844:0007DE735:0001(0361-0013)(svchost.exe)--- Add device "Network:MY77VF42H604YG" (HP Photosmart C7200 series) ---
20080130014844:0007E1D6B:0001(0361-0000)(svchost.exe)Launch "msiexec.exe -i "C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\{D64BC2CF-0F12-47d7-B412-B4F3FD684253}\PS_AIO_02_productcontext.msi" -qn -l*v c:\TEMP\ProductContextC7200.log ADDLOCAL="psmc7200" BRAND="Photosmart" SERIES="C7200" PRODUCTURL="3204781""
20080130014844:0007E5347:0001(0361-0000)(svchost.exe)Wait for process to terminate.
20080130014845:0008FD616:0001(0362-0000)(svchost.exe)Process terminated with exit code 1603.
20080130014845:000903B64:0001(0362-0000)(svchost.exe)Launch "regsvr32.exe "C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqcxm09.dll" /s"
20080130014845:000904F3C:0001(0362-0000)(svchost.exe)Wait for process to terminate.
20080130014845:000913740:0001(0362-0000)(svchost.exe)Process terminated with exit code 3.
20080130014845:000915206:0001(0362-0000)(svchost.exe)Launch "regsvr32.exe "C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoipw09.dll" /s"
20080130014845:000915F64:0001(0362-0000)(svchost.exe)Wait for process to terminate.
20080130014845:000924CBD:0001(0362-0000)(svchost.exe)Process terminated with exit code 3.
20080130014845:0009271FC:0008(0362-0000)(svchost.exe)## Baseline file "C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\hp photosmart C7200 series\data\hpopsmC7200.ini" does not exist.
20080130014845:000927595:0008(0362-0000)(svchost.exe)## Failed to create context descriptor!
20080130014845:0009294F5:0001(0362-0000)(svchost.exe)Launch ""C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\{D64BC2CF-0F12-47d7-B412-B4F3FD684253}\hpzstub.exe" -error" in user session later.
20080130015406:00030664C:0400(0684-0321)(svchost.exe)!! No supported product class found.
20080130015406:00030CE82:0400(0684-0000)(svchost.exe)!! No supported product class found.
20080130015736:0000B925D:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)----- Start DeviceDiscovery Service -----
20080130015736:0000CF379:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)File:"c:\program files\hp\digital imaging\bin\hpqddsvc.dll" Version:90.0.205.000
20080130015736:000110FC1:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)WorkerThreadProc started.
20080130015807:0007B1253:0400(0031-0030)(svchost.exe)!! No supported product class found.
20080130020055:000727A5A:0400(0198-0167)(svchost.exe)!! No supported product class found.
20080130020055:0007305AC:0400(0198-0000)(svchost.exe)!! No supported product class found.
20080130020402:0008C99F1:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)----- Start DeviceDiscovery Service -----
20080130020402:0008FB749:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)File:"c:\program files\hp\digital imaging\bin\hpqddsvc.dll" Version:90.0.205.000
20080130020402:0009357E5:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)WorkerThreadProc started.
20080130020429:0001DC3BD:0400(0027-0027)(svchost.exe)!! No supported product class found.
20080130021414:000052B3A:0001(0612-0585)(svchost.exe)----- Stop DeviceDiscovery Service -----
20080130021414:0000593BE:0001(0612-0000)(svchost.exe)WorkerThreadProc exited with error 0x0.
20080130104059:0007C270D:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)----- Start DeviceDiscovery Service -----
20080130104059:0007C62A4:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)File:"c:\program files\hp\digital imaging\bin\hpqddsvc.dll" Version:90.0.205.000
20080130104059:0007C694C:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)WorkerThreadProc started.
20080130104059:0007C9420:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)Reading "C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\data\DeviceDiscovery\\HpoDDSeussPS.ini" ...
20080130104059:0007CAD39:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)Found "HP Photosmart C4380 series".
20080130104059:0007CBAE8:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)Found "HP Photosmart C7200 series".
20080130104059:0007CBFE9:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)Found "HP Photosmart C7200 series BT".
20080130104059:0007CC54E:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)Found "HP Photosmart C5200 series".
20080130104059:0007CC95F:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)Found "HP Photosmart C8100 series".
20080130104059:0007CCE2F:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)Found "HP Photosmart C8100 series BT".
20080130104059:0007CD300:0001(0000-0000)(svchost.exe)Found "HP Photosmart C6200 series".
20080130104100:0008EA884:0001(0001-0000)(svchost.exe)--- Add device "Network:MY77VF42H604YG" (HP Photosmart C7200 series) ---
20080130104100:000922FB2:0001(0001-0000)(svchost.exe)Launch "msiexec.exe -i "C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\{D64BC2CF-0F12-47d7-B412-B4F3FD684253}\PS_AIO_02_productcontext.msi" -qn -l*v c:\TEMP\ProductContextC7200.log ADDLOCAL="psmc7200" BRAND="Photosmart" SERIES="C7200" PRODUCTURL="3204781""
20080130104100:00092A178:0001(0001-0000)(svchost.exe)Wait for process to terminate.
20080130104101:00009AB72:0001(0002-0000)(svchost.exe)Process terminated with exit code 1603.
20080130104101:00009E0E8:0001(0002-0000)(svchost.exe)Launch "regsvr32.exe "C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqcxm09.dll" /s"
20080130104101:0000B6CD1:0001(0002-0000)(svchost.exe)Wait for process to terminate.
20080130104101:0000D0F0F:0001(0002-0000)(svchost.exe)Process terminated with exit code 3.
20080130104101:0000D2A79:0001(0002-0000)(svchost.exe)Launch "regsvr32.exe "C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoipw09.dll" /s"
20080130104101:0000D3BEC:0001(0002-0000)(svchost.exe)Wait for process to terminate.
20080130104101:0000E8CA8:0001(0002-0000)(svchost.exe)Process terminated with exit code 3.
20080130104101:0000EAC4D:0008(0002-0000)(svchost.exe)## Baseline file "C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\hp photosmart C7200 series\data\hpopsmC7200.ini" does not exist.
20080130104101:0000EB27C:0008(0002-0000)(svchost.exe)## Failed to create context descriptor!
20080130104101:0000EE5EE:0001(0002-0000)(svchost.exe)Launch ""C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\{D64BC2CF-0F12-47d7-B412-B4F3FD684253}\hpzstub.exe" -error" in user session later.


----------



## triple_vee (Jan 31, 2008)

eh, forget about it. i am returning the piece of junk.

on a xp sp2 machine where it successfully installs...

it installs services that consume 100% of the cpu.
on a successful uninstall, it does not remove these services.


----------



## kamot (Feb 7, 2008)

I've been playing with this problem for months. I gave up long time ago and started using third party software for scanning and printing on disks. But I needed to access the toolbox so tried again without success. So I installed in on my notebook with no problems. I also installed it on my main computer but on a backup copy of XP on another partition.

I notice that it does not seem to uninstall when the installation fails. A screen pops up for setting recovery points and then disappears. Nothing else happens. I have to use the disk to uninstall. But everytime I go to install, it shows everything is already installed.

I tried the HPTech method above, without success. He said to download two files but didn't say what to do with them. I installed one of them and the other said it wasn't for my system. Same old Fatal Error.

I looked into the .Net framework. I had two updates on Windows Update. Both were SP1 for .Net 3 and .Net 2. Installed those with no further success.

Fed up with HP an their software. Unfortunately I can't send it back. Will post back if anything develops.


----------



## triple_vee (Jan 31, 2008)

kamot, on a successful installation, monitor your cpu. you will see services take up 100% cpu. also on the successful uninstall i think you will see at least 1 hp service still active.


----------



## Nickwinspear (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Triple_Vee, I was wondering if I was the only person with this problem. My sad story is that I have been on line with chat support for a week now, I have also spoken to the support site in india. I think I have clocked up 24 hours trying to resolve this problem.

My log and symptons were very similar, not exact, but similar. The error line I had was Datfile C:\Program Files\HP\Temp\{D64BC2CF-0F12-47d7-B412-B4F3FD684253}\Setup\hpzdirb.dat does not exist!!! The other sympton is that when the scan software is being installed, it just won't stop, after prompting to reboot, it doesn't matter if you say yes or no, it just continues trying to install.

I have uninstalled, reinstalled , cleared the %temp% , removed registry items, run clean ups, performed level 3 uninstall, stoped the spooler, started the spooler, fiddled with the start up options, removed items from %systemroot%\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86 and other places, chatted with just about all the staff at the support site, including some unlucky staff 3 times.

What really irked me , was after installing the blessed software for the 30th time (I tell you no lies), I discovered that I had been installing a huge optional marketing, help and support suite. I am fairly sure that I don't need this, and each time I waited and waited for it to install. Now I can get to my fatal error message after 5 minutes instead of 10 minutes 


I do like the printer, it has many very good attributes, but the software really stinks, if it worked it would be fantastic, but it doesn't.

Most of my problems started when I had to uninstall the software, and was recommended to load the later version ps_aio_02_network_enu.exe


----------



## Nickwinspear (Feb 25, 2008)

i have found a potential solution that no one at the hp chat desk mentioned. I found a whole heap of these rogue entries, I am still cleaning these up, but it could be a potential solution..


1.
Activate the devnode scrubber.
1.
The devnode scrubber is located in the \utils\ccc folder.
2.
Double-click the file hposcrlr.bat.
3.
Restart if asked by the computer.
2.
Make sure hidden files and folders are shown.
3.
Open the c:\windows\inf folder.
4.
Once in the proper folder, click View , then choose Details .
5.
Scroll down to the OEM files.
6.
Open each OEM file, in Notepad, looking for the following:
1.
Hewlett-Packard Converged DOT4
or
2.
Hewlett-Packard AiO Division
7.
When you find the OEM with the above listed in it, close the file and delete the file and the corresponding PNF. For every INF, there should be a PNF.
8.
Also, if you encounter any blank OEM files, you can delete them as well.
9.
Restart the computer and install the software again.


----------



## triple_vee (Jan 31, 2008)

moot point for me. i've already returned the printer and will never buy HP again.


----------



## wlg (Jul 21, 2008)

ok, here's my story - hope it will help somebody: I bought an HP Photosmart C5200 printer and hooked it up to my desktop and installed the HP software to my desktop running xp sp3 and to my wireless laptop running vista sp1. everything worked perfectly until about a week ago we had a storm here. i have the best military commerical surge protection avail but i still unplugged the power to my wireless laptop and shut down my desktop. the next morning my wireless laptop would not print or connect to the internet. after determining that the WiFi card was bad i bought & installed a usb wireless adapter. after that i could connect to the internet but cannot print from my laptop. the desktop prints just fine. my laptop keeps telling me that my printer is off line. i uninstalled the hp printer software from my laptop and desktop. the software reinstalled to my laptop with no problems, but when i tried to reinstall the software to my desktop i got the hpzsetup.exe fatal error as described above. after trying to uninstall and reinstall 3 times, i read about the problems on this forum. while sitting here thinking about all of the great advice in this forum, i decided to go ahead and try to print a page even though i had gotten the fatal error telling me the installation was a failure. guess what? - the printer works just fine from my desktop but i still cannot get my printer on line in my laptop. so i guess when the software installation gives you the error, just let it do its thing, close out and try and see if you can print a page. PS- DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO GET MY WIRELESS LAPTOP PRINTER PROPERTIES SET SO THAT IT SAYS IT IS ON LINE?


----------



## kamot (Feb 7, 2008)

I too can print but use a laser for most of my printing. I wanted the HP for scanning and printing CDs. The HP solution center will say that no HP products are installed so I have resorted to third party scanning software. Spent way too much time on trying to install without success. I like HP but their software is way too complex and bloated.


----------



## wlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Problem Solved: I Purchase Network Magic For $30, Installed It On My Wireless Laptop And Desktop And Everything Works Perfectly Now.


----------



## artistsmock (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been interested, and relieved to find that I'm not alone in suffering maddening problems with my HP printer. After having successfully installed C4380 as a wireless printer on two computers, one a laptop, both running XP sp2 ( I know I must have been lucky ) . I started to encounter problems with the laptop failing to connect to the printer, or losing the connection half way through a job, I decided to revert to using it on a USB connection. ( It spends most of its time sitting next to the printer. ) This was when the fun really started. The installation tells me it has failed at 96%, or sometimes 98%, however the printer and scanner are working. The message reappears roughly every three minutes, slowing the computer down and annoying me. Does anyone know a way of cancelling the installation or at least this message, without losing the drivers which seem to be installed and working?


----------



## triple_vee (Jan 31, 2008)

as i indicated in a previous post, i returned mine and picked up a brother all-in-one. the latter has been working great. i'm so happy i did not spend more time trying to sort out this HP product.


----------

